

Ask HN: How important is progressive enhancement for websites?  - icey

I'm building something that uses a lot of javascript on the client (backbone, GClosure, etc)... Making sure the content is accessible without JS has turned into a big time sink.<p>How important is progressive enhancement today? Is it a "must-do" item, or can it be relegated as a to-do item for a later date?
======
drKarl
Well, it depends wether you care about the market share you are leaving out.

<http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp>

<http://caniuse.com/>

I think that for most applications, it's not worth the trouble...

